# tubing/camping



## slick_Nick_04 (May 19, 2010)

hey, i recently moved to georgia and am looking for camping areas besides state parks. where i can go tubing, with some lite falls to play in. i live in morgan county and would like to stay with in 2hr drive time any direction.
thanks for all input.


----------



## jola (Jun 29, 2010)

Check out Toccoa Valley Campground.  We haven't been there yet, but it looks like a ton of fun.  We'll be there at the end of July.  They have some good info on their web site....lots of pictures.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Jul 1, 2010)

Well depends... if you plan on taking the family get ready for a ton of drunk rednecks cussing and doing all kinds of non family oriented things while floating down the river... A long time ago it was fun, but it has been over run by drunk people making a scene all the way down the river. If you want to get drunk and float down the river cussing then you will fit right in. Happened the last 3 times we were there and never again. And before anyone gives advice, yes we did pull out of the river 3 times and more of them just floated down.


----------



## danmc (Jul 2, 2010)

I've always enjoyed taking my kids on the Chestatee.  Appalachian Outfitters near Dahlonega can hook you up.  Pretty river and the owner is a really nice guy.  I plan on giving him more of my business.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jul 7, 2010)

a little farther but Bryson City,NC. has deep creek, the mecca of tubing and camping. A great time on a hot day with quite a long walk if you choose to walk all the way to the top of the creek to put in. A blast for all ages and a few places will dump you into the ice cold water. Probably around 30-40 minutes from Cherokee,NC.


----------



## jola (Jul 13, 2010)

Incawoodsman, where are you talking about having all the drunks??  I'm not sure from your post if you are referring to Toccoa or anywhere else.  ??


----------



## Jighead (Jul 16, 2010)

jola said:


> Incawoodsman, where are you talking about having all the drunks??  I'm not sure from your post if you are referring to Toccoa or anywhere else.  ??



I'm sure he was referring to Helen, and he is right. You also drag bottom and walk down the river as much as you float it.


----------



## Wes (Jul 16, 2010)

The poster is right about Deep Creek. Its a nice campground. It is part of smokey mountains national park and it will be crowded on the weekends in the summer and through the fall. The fishing is not great unless you are into to stalking really small natural trout, but there are lots of nice campsites and the redneck population should be limited. Should take you about 4 hrs from Morgan.  It takes me 3 from Atlanta. 

I hate that the rednecks ruined the tubing in helen. I haven't camped there in forever so I don't know if the campground is affected as well. Maybe if you went during the week it would be more family oriented? I can remember renting a tire inner tube at the gas station in helen and the guys running us up to the bridge to float down. that was probably in 1980 before Helen was trashed.


----------

